# Black Sea Bass Fishing Closed



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

NOAA just announced that fishing for Black Sea Bass in Federal waters north of Cape Hatteras will be closed for 180 days starting 10-5-2009. Scotts Bait and tackle web site has a link to the Karen Ann boat that has a great description of how and why this happened. 
Seems that they have lousy data and are not sure, so close it just to be safe.
Oh, and this is for recreational fisherman only (naturally)


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dannygto said:


> NOAA just announced that fishing for Black Sea Bass in Federal waters north of Cape Hatteras will be closed for 180 days starting 10-5-2009. Scotts Bait and tackle web site has a link to the Karen Ann boat that has a great description of how and why this happened.
> Seems that they have lousy data and are not sure, so close it just to be safe.
> Oh, and this is for recreational fisherman only (naturally)


It really does suck. I do have to admit that I often wonder how
much damage the winter offshore boats have done to the seabass
population. Those boats hammer the wrecks non-stop all winter
long. Seems there are less and less seabass on the offshore
wrecks every year. I would be in favor of a reduced bag limit.
Say 10-15 fish per person with an 11" size limit to reduce 
fish mortality on throwbacks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, and the weakfish are next mark my words.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yep, and the weakfish are next mark my words.


WAYYYYYYYY too late that should have happened 4-6 years ago


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

kapoc said:


> WAYYYYYYYY too late that should have happened 4-6 years ago


You're right. The weakies up here aren't like what they used to be. We used to catch tide runners left and right. Not now. They have come in later and later every season. It's cryin shame that they wait so long to do something about it.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yep, and the weakfish are next mark my words.


Tog will be decimated. All the headboats will switch to them now full time.
They were already in a bad way...now they are doomed.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Talapia said:


> Tog will be decimated. All the headboats will switch to them now full time.
> They were already in a bad way...now they are doomed.


yep


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

me personally seabass season should be from dec to feb nationally at 13inches
a fish!!!

unless i go fishin for tilefish this winter, looks like im going to have to skip the seabass this season cause im going to a megatrip in May up Mass. for some porgies!!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Yeah and on top of all this manure, they want you to register by Jan 1, 2010 to fish!!!! Another thing that frosts my cookies is that the winter flounder season last year was closed and when it did open it was halfed... but there were still fyck nets in shark river, two of em... guess they just put em out and not keep what they catch... buncha of horse dukie...... salt


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*whats*

whats a weakfish


----------

